# Viele Probleme....

## Klaus Meier

Vielleicht erinnert sich ja noch wer an mich. Bin ja seit einem Jahr in Bozen und habe gerade Uralub und wollte mal mein Gentoo updaten. So ganz glücklich bin ich nicht, scheint ja einiges an Doku abhanden gekommen zu sein.

Habe eine WinTV Nova S2, die soll  ja jetzt vom Kernel unterstützt werden, aber irgendwelche Anleitungen dazu finde ich nicht.

Des weiteren hat Gnome doch vorher Partitionen automaitsch eingebunden, tut es nicht mehr, obwohl das Flag automount gesetzt ist.

Und ich konnte früher auch mit denMaustasten vor und zurückblättern. Geht jetzt nur noch im Firefox, nicht mehr im Gnome. Als Maus habe ich eine Microsoft Habu.

Sorry, ist alles noch etwas unstrukturiert, aber hat bislang mehr Streß gemacht als gedacht.

----------

## blice

Hiho, ja klar erinnert man sich  :Smile: 

Die WinTvNova s2 habe ich auch problemslos laufen .

```

1:06.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Nova-SE2 DVB-S

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: cx8800

   Kernel modules: cx8800

01:06.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Hauppauge computer works Inc. Device 9200

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: cx88-mpeg driver manager

   Kernel modules: cx8802

```

```

Module                  Size  Used by

cx88_dvb               12036  0 

cx88_vp3054_i2c         2816  1 cx88_dvb

mt352                   6532  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_pll                 9096  1 cx88_dvb

s5h1411                 9348  1 cx88_dvb

or51132                 8196  1 cx88_dvb

videobuf_dvb            4996  1 cx88_dvb

nxt200x                13444  1 cx88_dvb

isl6421                 2304  1 cx88_dvb

zl10353                 7688  1 cx88_dvb

cx24123                13960  1 cx88_dvb

lgdt330x                8708  1 cx88_dvb

cx22702                 6020  1 cx88_dvb

cx8802                 14724  1 cx88_dvb

cx8800                 29376  0 

cx88xx                 64936  3 cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx8800

```

zu Gnome kann ich nix sagen bin seit jahren xfce-fan die andern sind mir zu bombastisch (respektive zu be-schneidend)

----------

## blice

Noch ein nachtrag  :Smile:   Ein gentoo kann man nach mehr als einem quartal nichtmehr updaten - die ändern ständig soviel, daß es schneller geht sich nen neuen tree zu holen und neu zu bauen ..

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *blice wrote:*   

> Noch ein nachtrag   Ein gentoo kann man nach mehr als einem quartal nichtmehr updaten - die ändern ständig soviel, daß es schneller geht sich nen neuen tree zu holen und neu zu bauen ..

 Hm, das habe ich auch gemacht, jetzt geht einiges schon besser, aber einiges immer noch nicht.....

----------

